# Driving in sharm



## e2mckay (Aug 17, 2009)

We are moving to sharm and i would like information about driving in sharm. How easy is it to buy second hand cars? Can you drive on an english driving lisence? Do you have some kind of insurance? How much is the petrol? If anyone could answer any of my question the help wou;ld be greatful. Thank you


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Peace road in Naama can be a nightmare and it can be a bit of a free for all. The roads are basically dual carriageways with gaps every know and then to turn round and go the other way. Can be frustrating as you have to drive all the way up the road to a turning to come all the way back on yourself! Nabq is really easy again dual carriageway - 2 lanes each side - and one straight road with a couple of roundabouts with not alot of traffic - I have driven a quad up there and it was easy!

You can buy 2nd hand cars easily but they are expensive so be warned! You will need insurance and you cant drive on UK lic. Get an International driving permit from the post office but think you can only drive on this for a certain time. I do know expats who are still driving on their Int ones that expired a year ago! but the police cant read English and dont know its expired - one I know has been stopped and they didnt do anything. Dont break the speed limits as they are now quite hot and there are loads of new driving laws like not smoking, etc etc etc. 
Petrol is really cheap about 18p a litre!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

e2mckay said:


> We are moving to sharm and i would like information about driving in sharm. How easy is it to buy second hand cars? Can you drive on an english driving lisence? Do you have some kind of insurance? How much is the petrol? If anyone could answer any of my question the help wou;ld be greatful. Thank you



Hi

I drive around Sharm through work so have got used to the way of the Egyptian driver. My advice to you would be to not drive straight away but observe how the road system works here for a while first and get used to the roads. As an example they tend to give way on roundabouts to the traffic entering the roundabout rather then the traffic already on the roundabout having the right of way. Also flashing their lights doesn't mean they are being polite and letting you out like in England, flashing lights means they have no intention of slowing down so don't pull out in front of them. Also watch out for taxis because they are only watching the pedestrians for potential business not the roads, and they will emergency stop in front of you if they see a tourist they think they can get!!

As for buying a car, they are not cheap. Second hand cars do not depreciate in value, even the battered old bangers are still around 30-40,000 EGP. I do not own a car myself so I am not sure about foreign ownership and insurance, but I can tell you that you cannot drive on a British license. You will need to get an IDP from the post office before you come, or more preferred here you will need to get an Egyptian license (better if you plan to stay long term).

Just let me know if you need anything else


----------



## e2mckay (Aug 17, 2009)

ERG Experts said:


> Hi
> 
> I drive around Sharm through work so have got used to the way of the Egyptian driver. My advice to you would be to not drive straight away but observe how the road system works here for a while first and get used to the roads. As an example they tend to give way on roundabouts to the traffic entering the roundabout rather then the traffic already on the roundabout having the right of way. Also flashing their lights doesn't mean they are being polite and letting you out like in England, flashing lights means they have no intention of slowing down so don't pull out in front of them. Also watch out for taxis because they are only watching the pedestrians for potential business not the roads, and they will emergency stop in front of you if they see a tourist they think they can get!!
> 
> ...




Hi thanks for the info i do have some more questions if you can help. Will our electrical items such as TV's work on the electrical supply or is it cheap enough to buy new from sharm? Do you know anything about motorbikes in sharm how easy it is to get 1 and what you need to ride 1? thank you


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

e2mckay said:


> Hi thanks for the info i do have some more questions if you can help. Will our electrical items such as TV's work on the electrical supply or is it cheap enough to buy new from sharm? Do you know anything about motorbikes in sharm how easy it is to get 1 and what you need to ride 1? thank you


Hi, yes electronic appliances work fine with an adapter. My laptop and microwave are both british plugs and no problems. To be honest it would probably be cheaper buying a TV here than paying the shipping to bring one over - although my friend put her flatscreen in her suitcase when she came over and managed to get it here safely so it can be done!!!

I don't know as much about motorbikes I'm afraid. We have a scooter at work too, but given the craziness of the drivers I prefer the safety of a car!


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I know you dont need a licence at all for a moped.

You can get a flat screen tv for around 2000le - try 7/11 in Old Market - they have lots of electricals upstairs or B Tec in Hadaba x


----------

